# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena spiraal en Cystes

## *(M)iranda*

Hoi ik al me eerst even voorstellen, ik ben Miranda en ben 27 jaar en heb me vandaag lid gemaakt.

Ben op zoek naar mensen die soort gelijke klachten hebben, heb zins een aantal jaar ontzettend last van mijn menstruatie (slikte de pil al), tussentijdse bloedingen ontzettende buikkrampen en migraine. Naar de ha geweest en hier voor verschillende soorten anticonceptie gehad de pil bijna een jaar door slikken, prikpil en tenslotte in juni de Mirena spiraal. Migraine is over maar de ondragelijke buikkrampen blijven, zo erg dat ik dubbel lig van de pijn en niets meer kan en vaak tuis ben van me werk omdat het gewoon ondragelijk is. 4 weken geleden op nieuw naar gynaecoloog en tijdens dat onderzoek kwam naar voren dat ik 3 cyste had op me rechter eierstok. Deze zijn op 06-10-2008 verwijderd door middel van een kijk operatie. Wat was dat een verlichting zeg eindelijk werd het probleem weg gehaald na al die tijd. En kan ik weer lekker me leventje op pakken, werken, sporten enz dat dacht ik althans nu bijna een week verder heb ik nog steeds last van de zelfde buik krampen, ze zijn wel veel erger dan voor de operatie dit omdat me buik nog erg gevoelig is van de operatie. Zelf ben ik het einde een beetje zoek omdat ik niet meer weet wat ik moet doen. Tijdens de operatie is heel me buik na gekeken en alles zag er goed uit zij de dokter. Ik vroeg me af op meer vrouwen hier last van hebben en misschien weet iemand hoe lang het duurt voor dat een cyste weer gaat groeien?? 
Groetjes Miranda

----------


## *(M)iranda*

Ben 21-10 weer voor controlle geweest bij me Gyn. en 2 weken na me operatie zitten de cystes er gewoon weer.. Ik had al zon vermoeden want ik heb nog steeds de zelfde pijn klachten. Hoe kan dat nou toch?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Miranda,

De mirena spiraal kan er voor zorgen dat jij telkens cystes hebt op je eierstok. Je zou niet de eerste vrouw zijn die last krijgt van cystes door de mirena. Het is één van de (vele) bijwerkingen van deze spiraal. Ik heb vorige week vrijdag de mirena laten plaatsen en ik bleef pijn in mijn buik houden. Gisteren bij de gyneacoloog geweest en waarschijnlijk heb ik nu een eileider ontsteking door de mirena. Kun je nagaan wat zo'n ding doet. Hij zit er pas een week bij mij in en ik heb nu al een ontsteking.
Overleg eens met je gyneacoloog of het aan de mirena kan liggen.

liefs
déylanna

----------


## *(M)iranda*

Hoi Deylanna, wat rot om te horen dat je door de mirena een ontstoken eileider hebt. Lijkt me ook geen pretje.. Weet namelijk hoe veel pijn het kan doen.. Ga ik ook doen, heb 17 nov weer een afspraak met me Gyneacoloog en ga nu ook een aantal vraagen op papier zetten wat ik wil vragen want die bezoekjes aan de Gyn. gaan altijd zo snel voor je het weet sta je al weer buiten. Maar hoe was het zetten van de Mirena spiraal bij jou gegaan had je veel last of viel het je mee?

Groetjes Miranda

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Miranda,

Dat is wel een goed idee ja om al je vragen op papier te zetten.
Het klopt inderdaad dat je zo weer buiten staat bij de gyneacoloog.
Hoe het zetten van de Mirena bij mij is gegaan? Het heeft heel veel pijn gedaan. Het inbrengen van de 'eendenbek' deed al heel erg zeer, en de mirena plaatsing was ook geen pretje. Ik ging vol goede moed naar de gyneacoloog en dacht dat de pijn bij plaatsing wel mee zou vallen. Nou echt niet dus!!! Wat een hel zeg. Ik heb echt letterlijk liggen schreeuwen op de stoel. Pfffffffffff. Nou, uiteindelijk zit dat ding er dan in, en dan denk je dat je het hebt gehad. Nou mooi mis dus. Nu ruim een week later heb ik nog steeds hevige buikpijn. Maar ja dat komt natuurlijk door die ontstoken eileider. Hoop dat de uitslag 6 november toch nog mee valt. Mocht het zo zijn dat ik dan nog zo'n pijn heb, dan is de keuze voor mij makkelijk gemaakt. Dan laat ik hem eruit halen, en ga ik weer gewoon aan de pil. Zo'n Mirena spiraal kan een uitkomst zijn in sommige gevallen, maar het kan ook een hoop narigheid met zich meebrengen, zeg.
Laat je nog ff weten hoe het bij de gyneacoloog is gegaan? Sterkte alvast.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Miranda,

Dat is wel een goed idee ja om al je vragen op papier te zetten.
Het klopt inderdaad dat je zo weer buiten staat bij de gyneacoloog.
Hoe het zetten van de Mirena bij mij is gegaan? Het heeft heel veel pijn gedaan. Het inbrengen van de 'eendenbek' deed al heel erg zeer, en de mirena plaatsing was ook geen pretje.  :EEK!:  Ik ging vol goede moed naar de gyneacoloog en dacht dat de pijn bij plaatsing wel mee zou vallen. Nou echt niet dus!!! Wat een hel zeg. Ik heb echt letterlijk liggen schreeuwen op de stoel. Pfffffffffff. Nou, uiteindelijk zit dat ding er dan in, en dan denk je dat je het hebt gehad. Nou mooi mis dus. Nu ruim een week later heb ik nog steeds hevige buikpijn. Maar ja dat komt natuurlijk door die ontstoken eileider. Hoop dat de uitslag 6 november toch nog mee valt. Mocht het zo zijn dat ik dan nog zo'n pijn heb, dan is de keuze voor mij makkelijk gemaakt. Dan laat ik hem eruit halen, en ga ik weer gewoon aan de pil. Zo'n Mirena spiraal kan een uitkomst zijn in sommige gevallen, maar het kan ook een hoop narigheid met zich meebrengen, zeg.
Laat je nog ff weten hoe het bij de gyneacoloog is gegaan? Sterkte alvast.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## *(M)iranda*

Hey deylanna,
Bij mij deed het zetten niet zo veel pijn, het spiraal zat er zo in alleen toen ik thuis kwam begon de buik kramp pff wat was dat af zien zeg, heb de rest van de dag dan ook in bed door gebracht. Was de dag erna ook gewoon weer aan het werk gegaan, alleen ging dat niet zo goed, halfe wegen de dag werdt ik niet lekker en ben dan ook flauw gevallen op het werk.. Even een paar dagen rust gehad daarna en toe was het ook weer over.
Heb je voor de ontsteking antibiotica gekregen of moet het van zelf over gaan? 
Hoop voor je dat de uitslag 06-11 mee valt en dat de mirena gewoon kan blijfen zitten anders is de pijn voor niets geweest... En dat zou jammer zijn.. En anders weer oude wets aan de pil.
Was er trouwend een reden dat je met de pil bent gestopt en over bent gegaan op de mirena? 
Ik laat het je zeker even weten hoe het is geweest bij de gyn al is dat wel pas op 17-11, laat je mij ook even weten hoe het bij jou is geweest?? Groetjes en veel sterkte..

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Déy en Miranda!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Miranda,

Ik heb nu nog geen antibiotica kuur. Als uit die uitstrijkjes blijkt dat er inderdaad ontstekingcellen gevonden zijn, dan pas krijg ik een kuur.
Er was inderdaad een reden waarom ik gestopt ben met de pil. Ik heb de pil dertien jaar onafgebroken geslikt. (tuurlijk wel iedere keer een stop week) Ik begon opeens een heel raar menstruatie patroon te krijgen. Werd opeens iedere twee weken ongesteld, en verloor grote stolsels bloed. Daarbij had ik gigantische buikpijn.
Omdat ik op dat moment geen relatie meer had, heb ik in overleg met de huisarts besloten om de pil eens te laten staan, om te kijken of mijn klachten verbeterde. Ondanks het stoppen van de pil werden mijn klachten niet minder, maar juist erger. Ben toen doorgestuurd naar de gyneacoloog en daar bleek dus dat ik teveel oestrogeen aanmaak. Dus de gyn vond het beter dat ik een spiraal liet zetten. Vandaar dat ik dus die Mirena heb laten plaatsen. Sterrelisatie was ook nog een optie, maar dat wil ik niet aangezien ik pas 27 ben, en toch wel graag kinderen wil. Daarbij heb ik sinds kort weer een relatie dus ik moest hoe dan ook weer aan de anticonceptie, en volgens de gyneacoloog was de Mirena de beste anticonceptie wat Nederland nu kent. (vraag het me af of dat wel zo is maar goed) Ik laat je zeker weten wat de uitslag is 6 november. Ik hoop dat het allemaal meevalt en dat het geen ontsteking is maar gewoon een reactie op de spiraal.

liefs
Déylanna.

----------

